# Problem mit einem programm! Brauche dringend heute hilfe!



## Mikail (3. Mrz 2007)

Sehr geehrte user,

ich muss für die schule einen programm entwickeln der seiht wie folgt aus:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.*;


public class kfzfahrenc extends Applet implements ActionListener{
   
	Button los,halt,weiter,stop,reset,schneller,langsamer;
	Autoc auto;
	Graphics Stift;
	TextField vgeschwindigkeit= new TextField();
	Label lstart= new Label("Bitte geben Sie die Geschwindigkeit des KFZ's ein:");

	String skmh= vgeschwindigkeit.getText();   
	int ikmh= Integer.parseInt(skmh);  
	
	public void init(){
		add(lstart);
		add(vgeschwindigkeit);
		los=new Button("Los!");
		add(los);
		los.addActionListener(this);
		schneller=new Button("Schneller!");
		add(schneller);
		schneller.addActionListener(this);
		langsamer=new Button("Langsamer!");
		add(langsamer);
		langsamer.addActionListener(this);
		halt=new Button("Halt!");
		add(halt);
		halt.addActionListener(this);
		weiter=new Button("Weiter!");
		add(weiter);
	                weiter.addActionListener(this);
		stop=new Button("Stop!");
		add(stop);
		stop.addActionListener(this);
		reset=new Button("Reset!");
		add(reset);
		reset.addActionListener(this);
		Stift=getGraphics();
		auto= new Autoc(Stift,20,65,ikmh);
	}
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
		if (e.getActionCommand()=="Los!") {
			auto.start();
		}
		if (e.getActionCommand()=="Schneller!")auto.schneller();
		if (e.getActionCommand()=="Langsamer!")auto.langsamer();
		if (e.getActionCommand()=="Halt!")auto.anhalten();
		if (e.getActionCommand()=="Weiter!")auto.weiter();
		if (e.getActionCommand()=="Stop!")auto.stoppen();
		if (e.getActionCommand()=="Reset!")auto.reset();
	}
	
}
```
Das Problem taucht bei der umwandlung des Strings skmh in ikmh auf. Und der Konstruktor "auto" ist fehlerfrei.
Nun wenn ich das Programm mit Eclipse compilieren möchte, zeigt er mir folgenden Fehler an und ich kann nicht compilieren:

java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: ""
	at java.lang.NumberFormatException.forInputString(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)
	at kfzfahrenc.<init>(kfzfahrenc.java:15)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe!! Bitte helft mir.


_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag am 03.03.2007 um 16:31 Uhr editiert.
Code-Zeilen entsprechend der Fehlermeldung zusammengerückt._


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mrz 2007)

> ...wenn ich das Programm mit Eclipse compilieren möchte, zeigt er mir folgenden Fehler an...


Du meinst, dass der Fehler beim Ausführen auftritt, denn eine NumberFormatException kann nur zur Laufzeit geworfen werden.



> int ikmh= Integer.parseInt(skmh);



Was genau gibst du in das Textfeld ein?


----------



## André Uhres (3. Mrz 2007)

Kannst du nicht lesen, oder was?
java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: ""  ist ja wohl klar ausgedrückt. 
Und er sagt dir sogar genau wo du suchen musst:
 at kfzfahrenc.<init>(kfzfahrenc.java:15)


----------



## DP (3. Mrz 2007)

ausserdemmachen wir keine hausaufgaben :lol:


----------



## JAVAn00b (8. Apr 2007)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du nicht lesen, oder was?
> java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: ""  ist ja wohl klar ausgedrückt.
> Und er sagt dir sogar genau wo du suchen musst:
> at kfzfahrenc.<init>(kfzfahrenc.java:15)



LOL

1. immer ruhig bleiben
2. wenn du es genau weißt warum löst du es nicht selber?
3. wir machen keine hausaufgaben XD


----------



## AlArenal (8. Apr 2007)

JAVAn00b hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. wenn du es genau weißt warum löst du es nicht selber?



Warum sollte er? Ist doch nicht seine Hausaufgabe...


----------



## bubu (9. Apr 2007)

@JAVAn00b:

Autor1 != Autor3 ;-)


----------

